# Mazal Tov to my Pallina Valentina



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P......Poupetta is your sister:tender:

A......And

L......Little Girl too:wub2:

L......Lets guess who is the youngest:Flowers 2:

I......Is it by the look?

N......No, none of them two:no2:

A......A January girl, that's the youngest of all threearty:




V......Very precious and smart :smartass:

A......And should I say very friendly too:happy:

L.......Love to chase bicycles:yahoo:

E.......Eventually we'll get you one too

N.......Never under-estimate a Malti girl:Cute Malt:

T.......The secret is revealed

I........In my opinion "the best of breeds":thmbup:

N.......N A T U R A L L Y:aktion033:

A.......Ah, and Happy 2nd Birthday :drinkup: she is my sweet little treat





We invited to the Birthday party all the toys



















Good night sis, the pawty was fun







*


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Sammy she is so cute. Love the pictures.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*H*appy *B*irthday*!*:happy::Flowers 2::happy:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!! Hope you and your sisters have a wonderful day! You are all adorable!!!


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

Adorable! ^ ^


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday! You always have the best pics of the Birthday parties for your girls!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable and Mom is good looking too oxoxoxxoxoox


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!
What a nice party your family had for you!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are one precious 2 year old, baby girl---Happy Celebrations! 
Wishing you a wonderful year of growth, health, & happiness!
Kisses from Lisi & Kitzi.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: awties





*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful one.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sweetheart! I bet you got wonderful prezzies!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet angel.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Princess!
arty:arty:arty:
:dothewave::dothewave:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

happy birthday little girl:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweetie :wub: :wub:
Beautiful pictures Sammy!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy birthday wishes and puppy kisses from Bayleigh and Georgia (or Georgie Girl)...I just can't make up my mind!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweetie. I hope you got lots of presents and all the attention you wanted. You and your sissies are so precious.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet girl...save me a piece of cheesecake. Love, Auntie Sylvia


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETONE:wub:


Sammy I Loved the pictures, especially the ones of you two together:wub: she's a kisser:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PALLINA VALENTINA!!!

You are such a beautiful, little girl! :wub::wub::wub:

Your mommy did a fantastic job setting up your birthday party!! I know you were the center of attention on your special day. :aktion033: 

My goodness, Sammy! You always tell me to post more pics of my girls, but gosh!! With sweeties like these three, you are the one you should post more often! I'm in love with these sweet faces :tender: And you look amazing too!! What a fun day! I wonder though, did the birds get to join the party? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet girl! Looks like you had a wonderful celebration-- too adorable!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What a precious birthday girl! Happy belated Birthday sweet girl, you are so cute, so kissable!

Wonderful birthday celebration...I'm sure every furry baby had fun.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Such great pictures and poem.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Pallina! Love the party pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Fluffdoll said:


> I wonder though, did the birds get to join the party? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:








This may answer your question, dear Marisol















*


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: Awnties






*


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought my comment was funny, but I guess it was removed. Sorry if was taken wrong.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday, pretty girl! Leila and I hope you enjoyed your day and party! :chili:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone looks so pretty! What a nice little party, you are a good Mommy to your fur baby : ) BTW...I love the area rug! Gorgeous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 2nd Birthday, sweet girl from Ullana and me!
Such a pity we couldn't join...! 
I loved to see all the pretty photos of your b-day party! :aktion033ur

Hugs to you, your siblings and your dear mommy! :hugging:

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Pallina says::ThankYou: Ullana or Danke Shoen.

Did mommy bring you a pair of skies so you can learn how to ski?





*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sammy how is Little Girl ? Been thinking about her!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sammy how is Little Girl ? Been thinking about her!


Thank you Deborah for asking.

It looks like she is fine, but I have been spoiling her with special home made food (very not me)because the Vet said her LIPASE is very high.

I still have to take her for another blood test on an empty stomach....but I haven't rushed to the Vet now that she is walking again.

She did however shiver again yesterday, but I wonder if it was because of the wheather, although she had a coat on:blink:

:ThankYou: for asking




*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope that Little Girl is 100% real soon!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Pallina says::ThankYou: Ullana or Danke Shoen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte schön, Lol!
Mommy didn't bring a pair of skies, awntie. She said it's much too cold and dangerous for a little one like me, wuv! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I missed this cuz I was fasting! I love the crowns  Happy (late) Birthday Pallina Valentina!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So precious and what a wonderful party. Everyone looks sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------

